
How PVP Trainer Battles Will Work in Pokémon Go - garysahota93
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/12/04/heres-how-pvp-trainer-battles-will-work-in-pokemon-go/
======
garysahota93
To start things off: Does anyone still play Pokemon Go?

